# Fsh levels



## hellokitty

I've just had my fsh level at 9.1 I'm 38.. Is this ok? I know it's difficult to say as a one off result but i seem to be finding contradictory opinions of levels.

I will contact my clinic tomorrow but was just interested to hear what you guys thought?


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sorry to jump on here hun, I don't know the answer actually, but mine on my last ivf cycle was 5.8 I'm 25 if anyone could tell me if that is ok? 

Sorry for hijacking lol but been meaning to ask, I know a lot about ivf ect.. but fsh isn't my strong point  xxx


----------



## barbster

Hi,

What day of your cycle did you have the blood test?


----------



## Ivfmamma

Barbster I think mine was day 1-3 (possibly day 3) it was last summer i had the bloods done so can't be too precise but I'm sure it was day 3 xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm apologising again hello kitty for being a cow & taking over your post   x


----------



## barbster

Hi IVFmamma,

Your levels sound absolutely fine   Obviously other factors are involved but based on that reading only your ovaries are not struggling to produce eggs so its good


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thank you barbster   x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

you need to consider it in conjunction with LH as well!


----------



## Ivfmamma

JJ1 - my LH is 4.3 & obviously fsh is 5.8 do these go hand in hand? 

I didn't even get these results given to me, I was a rebel at my last appointment & nicked them out my file when the nurse turned her back     I see a bit of paper hanging out of my file & it had my name on so i swiped it   Can't believe I even did that! Will return them on next app asap oops X


----------



## Dudders

Hi ladies,

I think it's good to use both FSH and AMH results hand in hand as they are both predictors of egg reserve.  As AMH is generally constant it's less likely to cause unnecessary worry than a mid-timed FSH test.

To answer the general question, this is quoted from a fertility hormone site ....

"FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve, 13+ very hard to stimulate. In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS."

So hellokitty, you're in the fair range but I think that's reasonable for your age.

And IVFMamma you're bordering on good and excellent, which is exactly what should be expected for your age.

Try not to get too hung up on it though, I've seen people with high FSH and low AMH (you want low FSH and high AMH) have good responses, and equally low FSH and high AMH respond poorly.  These measures aren't 100% and should be taken as a loose guide really.

As an aside there can be all sorts of factors, at 36 I have an FSH level of 4.8 and an AMH level of just over 33 - that said though, this is because I have PCOS.  That said I haven't responded at all to Clomid and tbh it's probably only so 'good' because the eggs refuse to come out of my ovaries!  So what I'm trying to say is there's no real true average for any particular age as it's made up by people from both ends of the scale.  You should still get a reasonable response to most fertility meds hellokitty xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thank you ladies for your help, I haven't had my amh tested maybe I will in the future, thank you again x


----------



## Dudders

♥JJ1♥ said:


> you need to consider it in conjunction with LH as well!


Just for info, whilst it's a valid point for diagnosing things like PCOS, but I've never had my LH level tested and we're all approved for IVF.

It comes down to your consultant's opinion, another NHS clinic wanted to test my SGBH, Testosterone and umpteen other things and when I questioned it, my consultant says they're all a complete waste of time anyway and would have no bearing at all on my treatment plan! More box ticking and red tape from the NHS!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Several clinics, including ARGC who have the highest success rate for IVF in the UK don't test AMH as they rely on FSH and LH as indicators and won't cycle you with an FSH - if you don't consider the LH you can get what appears to be a low FSH but in fact isn't.  good luck xx


----------



## Dudders

We're at the Lister JJ and success rates are almost the same even though they don't cherry pick!

Besides that doesn't devalue your point or mine - the experts can't agree on anything lol x


----------

